# MAC and a ketamine infusion



## karras (Feb 20, 2018)

I've run across an unusual case.  A psych patient with severe depression and pain was taken to our ECT suite and was given a ketamine infusion.  According to the anesthesia record the patient had a MAC and ketamine infused for 40 minutes.  It sounds like we may have been the ones to initiate the infusion as well as gave MAC.  Has anyone run across this before?  We're not sure how or what we can bill.  

Thanks.
Kim


----------



## dykline (Mar 7, 2018)

I work in a critical access hospital where our CRNAs have done this treatment. Because it's still considered experimental, we billed it under "Ketamine Treatment" with CPT 99999. One CRNA did both the sedation and the infusion. Our chargemaster person met with the CRNAs and surgery supervisor to determine the charges. I know the patients had to pay out-of-pocket. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 8, 2018)

Here a previous thread regarding this procedure

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/51565-ketamine-infusion-rsd.html


----------

